# 6 winged fly?



## Asa

I got a fruit fly culture, and after a couple generations, I just noticed, there was a six winged fly! Anybody else have this?


----------



## Rick

No but I have found that flightless flies can regain the ability to fly after many generations.


----------



## Asa

Be kind of awkward to fly with six wings, when you're that small! :lol: 

It looks so weird! I don't think I'll feed it to my mantid. To many wings to throw away.


----------



## Ben.M

've had 1 with 1 wing


----------



## Asa

It's in my collection drawer now


----------



## randyardvark

piccies?


----------



## Asa

Wish I could, but uploading these pics are beyond me.


----------



## OGIGA

Woo, maybe you should keep it and breed from it!!! If it can't fly, then you can sell 6-winged flightless flies. :wink:


----------



## Asa

I did, but it's son/daughter has only three wings.


----------



## OGIGA

> I did, but it's son/daughter has only three wings.


Oh, keep going. It may be a recessive trait. Keep going until you have mostly 6-winged flies. By the way, can they fly?


----------



## Asa

What do you think? :lol: 

No, they can't. The genetically 'mutated' wings don't have the proper muscles to function. I'll keep on trying, but they don't get out of their pupa very well, 2 out of 3 of them failed to struggle out.


----------



## colddigger

cut them out, or are you not very careful? by cut i mean to pull and peel...

[SIZE=8pt]hammer time [/SIZE]


----------



## Asa

New generation! Some have 5, others 6, one even 8!


----------



## OGIGA

Awesome. I think I want to buy some from you later............


----------



## Asa

It would just be for viewing purposes if you did. They are pretty useless for the mantids, as they die very very quickly with all those wings. They are usually dead within an hour. :shock:

Come to think of it, that would make it impossible to ship. :evil:


----------



## Ian

Nice mutated breeding project! It is a shame you can't get any photos, would be great to see em...


----------



## Asa

Just imagine a fruit fly with six wings :wink:

The culture is dying out.


----------



## colddigger

well, just get some new genes in the pool, mix it up a bit

and add them to a newer,cleaner culture


----------



## Asa

Yeah, it's not working. They just come out with less and less wings each time.


----------



## colddigger

how inbreed are they?


----------



## Asa

> how inbreed are they?


Huh?


----------



## Sparky

Hey, I caught a golden colored fruitfly in my moms car. I also want to mention that it has 3 wings: 2 normal ones and 1 small one.

I guess its a female because I got 3 males and they are all trying to mate with it. They're brown.

so there are 4 fruitflies total in a jar with a smushed banana. Lets see what happens


----------



## Asa

Nice. I only have one left. It'll be dead in a couple hours


----------



## OGIGA

Are you feeding them off? I seriously want some to breed too...


----------



## Asa

> Are you feeding them off? I seriously want some to breed too...


It would be useless to ship, as to keep them going, it requires at least 6 cultures. They die so quickly that in order for them to have time to lay eggs, you've got to have tons of them. Unfortunately they have all died now  .

Maybe if Sparky's have some offspring, then they will live longer.


----------



## OGIGA

Maybe I'll get some mutants when I start culturing them.


----------



## Orin

You could send the larvae which would ship without problem.


----------



## Asa

> You could send the larvae which would ship without problem.


The problem is that only a few of the larvae with all those wings hatch. So you can't be sure if they will ever hatch or not.


----------



## Sparky

YAY they finally hatched they are all normal, brown tan coloring, BUT! While I was feeding them off to my nymphs, guess what, I found one

with no eyes! :lol: 

I put it in a different culture with other FF's but not 1 wanted to mate with it.


----------



## colddigger

now a blind fruitfly would be really cool, it would be easy to grow, and could escape the pupa, if you release some into a cage(with all of their needs of course) they might develope better antennae etc.


----------



## Asa

Doubt it...


----------



## OGIGA

Those blind ones would have a terribly hard time finding someone to reproduce with.


----------



## Asa

Unless their female. :lol:


----------

